# Sheet metal enclosure builders wanted



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

We are looking for a vendor to build custom sheet metal cabinets and boxes, etc.

From electrical junction box sizes to desk sizes using the typical guages of steel, aluminum and stainless.

Please let me know if your shop would be interested in this $10k plus per year additional business.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Would love the oportunity. Tim @ 554 6172


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

you guys do more than tubular stuff?

if yes, I can email a jpeg or autocad file of a little box we need (15 units) and you can see if it is something you can do.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

We have sheet metal shears and brakes and can even roll and form metal roof panels on site. We can do most any archtetectual metal work.


----------

